

Introducing iframe Tabs for Facebook Pages - atularora
http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/462

======
ecaron
It is very interesting to watch how the dev-section blog posts align with
Facebook's roadmap (<https://developers.facebook.com/roadmap>) and changelog
(<https://developers.facebook.com/docs/changelog>).

More interesting still is their timing of the deprecations (like removing the
<fb:editor>) without talking about how developers should be creating their
apps in a future-friendly manner.

~~~
tlack
They have a strange way of sprinting into the future without telling everyone
how to keep up. They've been saying to stop using FBML for months, and only
now do we have the ability to create iframe tab apps. Pretty obnoxious.

However, I don't mind about <fb:editor> and <fb:wall> and some of the others.
They have obvious analogs in HTML.

